# Opinions on Marijuana: Are you for or against? A user yourself?



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 30, 2017)

Didn't see a thread on this so I'll make one.
Weed isn't nearly a touchy topic anymore I feel, it's become so mainstream now, but I suppose there's still a little bit of a stigma for users.
What do you think? Do you think the stigma is warranted or is it time to accept it? Do you partake?
I'd like to know!


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't smoke myself, I have in the past but it's just not something that appeals to me, but I know people who do. 

With the stigma, it honestly depends, in places where it's illegal I understand why people may think badly of it, considering it is illegal and people who smoke are contributing to the illegal drug business. That being said, I personally believe it should be legalised, there's much less harm with recreational weed than other substances (alcohol, tobacco, legal highs..) but I understand something as big as legalising marijuana takes time and money, but I think I it's worth it in the end. Legalising it is harm reduction, I believe it should have been done a long time ago.

(I live in the UK and it's still illegal here)


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 30, 2017)

if u are interested there have been a few threads discussing it recently
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?429966-Marijuana-or-tobacco&highlight=marijuana
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?427358-Opinion-on-marijuana/page6&highlight=marijuana

i dont care that much myself, i just think people who smoke it (n make other ppl Know it lol) are super obnoxious lmao.
there is probably not going to be any serious discussion about legalizing weed in sweden any time soon, marijuana is really not as widely accepted here as it is in america.

but generally i think drugs shouldn't be made more available to people.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 30, 2017)

My best friend in the world (and probable future partner) smokes marijuana. When he first told me, I was obviously skeptical, because I knew nothing about it and was more concerned for his health than anything, but now, years later, I know about it, I know how few health risks there are, and I am 100% okay with it (though I don't have any interest in trying it myself in the near future).

I think the main reason people turn their nose up to it is for the same reason I used to: they don't know about it, nor do they care to know about it.


----------



## wizard (Aug 30, 2017)

I've never smoked/used it (because I'm 13) but I'm ok with it, in fact I think cigars/cigarettes should be banned instead of Marijuana.


----------



## Apriiil (Aug 30, 2017)

Ahhh, well. I have smoked before, but I do not partake anymore. Marijuana actually helped my anxiety and depression a lot, also helped me sleep. I sometimes have a bit of insomnia (literally up until 7:30am getting 1 hour of sleep before work) and the marijuana helped so much. For my job, it's looked down upon, but it is of course not against the rules, we do not get drug tested even though we definitely should. 

I think that if someone wants to smoke, let them. It is not something that should be frowned upon, in my opinion.


----------



## KingofHearts (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't use it and I'm definitely not against it. I don't judge others who do it at all. Live and let live.


----------



## Pyoopi (Aug 30, 2017)

Lots of weed topics lately.

Again, I voted for it to be legalized and it is in California. I don't smoke because I don't like the smell and not interested in getting high. I'm the same way with drinking, I personally don't want to lose 'control'.


----------



## Goshi (Aug 30, 2017)

My stance is pretty much the same:



Goshi said:


> I'm all about legalization, y'know, mainly because the opposite of legalizing it is criminalizing it, which ends up putting people behind bars for a victimless "crime." Mostly black and brown people as modern drug laws _were_ created to give politicians the ability to lock up POC and [progressives]. Let's not forget that. I mean, think about having to be put in jail for drinking a beer. People have been given years of jail for just smoking a joint. This was never looking out for the public, either, it’s a control mechanism in the war on POC and [progressives]. There was also the money aspect in prevention of legalization - hemp production threatens many industries such as paper and clothes production because it’s more available and flexible.
> 
> Also on the flipside, it's beneficial, as marijuana provides pain relief and multiple medical benefits that allow patients to avoid opiates. People can experience similar benefits without the physical destruction and physical dependency. So comparing weed to heroin and oxy are like comparing a firecracker to dynamite. This is a whole thing on its positives, since it's listed better than I can list 'em.
> 
> I've also used it myself(legally, I'm in CA), yeah, and it helps since I'm going through some stressful times right now. That's all my input.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 30, 2017)

Never used it myself but I am against recreational use. 

If you are dying from severe pain or something and need it to have some relief then by all means, do what you can!


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 31, 2017)

Not against it, and used to use it almost regularly back in high school. But it was mainly because the boyfriend at the time had most of the influence on me. When I broke up with him, I barely had it since.

But I've never been against it. Only illegal because it can't be taxed. Rather smoke that than a cig.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 31, 2017)

Like most kids where I live I smoked in high school but haven't since I graduated. I'm not against it, however I am against the mentality some people have when marijuana and their smoking habits is literally all they talk about. I had a really good friend at my old job who I loved to death but honestly she talked about smoking ALL the time. She would complain about how broke she was and then proceed to tell me how much she spent on pot for her and her boyfriend for the week. I'm just like.... please stop talking to me about it....

So basically my point is if smoking is all you can talk about then get a hobby


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2017)

A lot of marijuana topics lately. Honestly, I feel about it how I feel about other certain types of drugs, legalize it!! Banning only creates a black market; the War on Drugs is a ******* travesty that should've never happened!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2017)

For. It's still illegal here (let alone this certain case where a person was allowed because of severe pain) but yeah it's way less damaging than other things, so eh yeah.


----------



## seliph (Aug 31, 2017)

This thread was definitely not made by an undercover cop


----------



## GrayScreen (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm completely for legalizing it, both for medical and recreational use, though I don't and will never smoke it myself. Tax it to high hell like with cigarettes and alcohol and put that money towards funding schools or something. IDK. 

Truth be told, stoners bother the hell out of me because I've never met one who didn't try to get me to smoke with them, or who didn't talk about pot roughly half of the time, but I don't see any justifiable reason for why it isn't legal. It's less harmful than eighty percent of the pharmaceuticals we have doctors throwing at us left and right. Meh.


----------



## hamster (Aug 31, 2017)

honestly don't care about it


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2017)

not too against it but it smells rancid and my half sister did it with her friends while her newborn was on her lap


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm not that informed on the subject to have a clear stance on it, but I do find it strange that it is illegal when there are other, very harmful, stuff that are perfectly legal.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Sep 1, 2017)

Goshi said:


> My stance is pretty much the same:


Yeah same here, on every point nearly.



gyro said:


> This thread was definitely not made by an undercover cop


I can't believe I just got called a narc on an animal crossing forum lmao


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't think it should be legalized


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a lot of people I know who do it because of medical reasons or anxiety, because I'm far to young I've not touched it, but may try it in the future! I've heard it's safe for the most part, it really depends what you smoke. I've also heard some are good for eating disorders, because it causes them to feel super hungry. In my opinion it's so much better than smoking, or any other horrible drugs. I am 100% a supporter of marijuana being legalized as well.


----------



## miamarie (Sep 8, 2017)

I used to be an everyday pot smoker. I've since cut back to maybe a few times a month since I moved out on my own and started working/school full time. I'm looking into getting a medical card in my state.


----------



## ja2mine (Sep 8, 2017)

I've smoked it in the past, not prescribed but the reason I did is because of my anxiety. I'm not against using it recreationally or at all and I honestly think it should be legalized because the govt could tax it and receive money.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm for it but I'd never use it. If cigarettes and cigars aren't illegal, marijuana isn't that much more harmful, so they're just wasting resources arresting people for it.


----------



## carp (Sep 11, 2017)

i don't partake in it, nor do i ever plan to. i really couldn't care less what people do in their own lives, i'm not one to pry.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 11, 2017)

Legalize marijuana, decrimibalize MDMA, DMT, LSD, psilocybin, and peyote


----------



## dogmanstar (Sep 11, 2017)

I think it should be legal. I know people who use it medically and it really helps them with anxiety. Also, as far as recreational drugs go, it's really not as dangerous or even potent as, say, heroin or cocaine.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 11, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i dont care that much myself, i just think people who smoke it (n make other ppl Know it lol) are super obnoxious lmao.



You can't just lump every 420 blazer together like that (-_-). Unless you're on about people who discuss nothing other than weed, I don't really see where you're coming from.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashvenn said:


> not too against it but it smells rancid and my half sister did it with her friends while her newborn was on her lap



I don't dislike the smell, but it certainly does linger and isn't something you want on your breath and clothes. Blazing with a newborn's kinda weird.



Foreversacredx said:


> I don't think it should be legalized



Any justification for your opinion? (for example, smells, illegal, possible health issues etc.)


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm a user (not a regular though and only when I go back home for holiday) and all for it using it recreationally and medically. One of the many ways you can enjoy animal crossing lol. I doubt it will ever be legal in S.E Asia tho.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm not a user and I don't like it, but I don't see a reason why buying and possessing it should be illegal.


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 13, 2017)

Well actually, I'm really uncomfortable simply being near anyone that's smoking weed. It has only happened once, a week ago.
I feel uncomfortable talking about it, or thinking that someone I know and love will start smoking it sometime.

It's because I am afraid of the thought of becoming addicted. Which is why I don't even try smoking a cigarette.
But that's good, I guess.

So no, I would not like it to become legal (I live in Sweden, shouldn't have to worry), because I would literally be uncomfortable all the time outside.

EDIT: And well I am used to cigarettes since it's very common these days, and my mom smoked it all my life up until a year ago.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Elin1O said:


> Well actually, I'm really uncomfortable simply being near anyone that's smoking weed. It has only happened once, a week ago.
> I feel uncomfortable talking about it, or thinking that someone I know and love will start smoking it sometime.
> 
> It's because I am afraid of the thought of becoming addicted. Which is why I don't even try smoking a cigarette.
> ...



Why do you think people will smoke marijuana everywhere?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin1O said:


> Well actually, I'm really uncomfortable simply being near anyone that's smoking weed. It has only happened once, a week ago.
> I feel uncomfortable talking about it, or thinking that someone I know and love will start smoking it sometime.
> 
> It's because I am afraid of the thought of becoming addicted. Which is why I don't even try smoking a cigarette.
> ...



Why do you think people will smoke marijuana everywhere?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't use it, but fsr, it used to be a medical treatment to calm patients down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus, if it's legal in your state, then I'm fine with it, just as long as you don't do illegal things while you're high.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Sep 23, 2017)

I have crohns disease and as of 2013 it was the second most treated disease via medicinal. Ive been smoking since i was 17 and have been able to be off medication regimes of 20+ pills ever since so yes. Personally i dont think it should be legal recreationally until its legal medicinally in every state because i feel like that just feeds into the stigma that its a drug.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 23, 2017)

I've never used it, and I wouldn't use it. I'm all for it for recreational and medicinal use, I don't think there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Sig (Sep 23, 2017)

im not a usr (tho i would if i had the chance) but im all for legalizing it
who cares what other ppl do lol if they dont do **** things while high idc


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 23, 2017)

I've tried once and it just kinda hurts lol. I don't really have an interest in recreational drugs so I just wanted to try it to try it. Didn't realize smoking was difficult. People make it look easy LOL :')))) Anyways, it's your body your choice. If it's legal in your state, have at it. But if it's not, just realize the consequences are not so great. I'm personally against loading up jails with small time marijuana charges as that disproportionally hurt the African American population but that's another story >___>


----------



## partangel (Oct 27, 2018)

I dont like the smell so i doubt id ever do marijuana but i am not against it, at all. in terms of health benzos are far worse in my opinion and they are legalized so *shrugs*


----------



## Mr. Cat (Oct 27, 2018)

Pro everything marijuana. It's safe. It's effective. It's good for the economy. I don't see it doing any harm. Prisons are overcrowded with people who are in there for marijuana related crimes and I find that absolutely ridiculous.

I personally don't like getting high, or drunk, but it can be controlled in small doses over an extended period of time. People who do get stoned are not harming anybody. What's the big deal?


----------



## Tessie (Oct 27, 2018)

I used to smoke it recreationally everyday when I was like 15-16.
And then occasionally here & there as I got older in my teens but now not at all. I probably smoke like once a year if even.

I'm all for it being legal, for both recreational and medicinal uses.


----------



## Roshan (Oct 27, 2018)

I use it a few times per month (whenever I feel like it, I have easy access to it)
It should be legal imo
Any drug should be legal imo
Making things illegal doesn't work. You lose control and people will do it anyways.
Using Marijuana does have side effects thus if I have school (don't anymore) I would only use it on friday so my concentration would be normal on Monday.
I treat Marijuana the same as Alcohol thus I don't abuse it.
It's also not addicting and people whom are addicted to it smoke blunts or mix it up with Tabacco. The small group of people that really really enjoy it are addicted to it because they enjoy smoking it. Marijuana it self doesn't have anything addicting in it.
Besides using it because it is relaxing, Marijuana does have medical uses. But let's be real, most just want to get high and chill.
However, it can be used in a medical way. Take epilepsy for example. 

I hate people who are like 





> DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE DUDE DUDE DUDE DUDE DUDE DUDE DUDE FRICKING WEEEEEEEEED AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DUDE!!!!!!!!!! WEED!!!!!!!!!!!! hits bong FRICKING DUUUUUUDE that WEEED like just...................DUDE LMFFFFFAAAAAAOOOO i am so fricking HIGH on WEED right now XD WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED holla my DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!JUST.........ROLL................MY.......................JOINT......................UP........................................AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DANK DANK DANK WEED LEGALIZE IT! LEGALIZE IT! LEGALIZE IT! ROLL EM SMOKE EM PUT EM IN A BOWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FRICKING WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am just FRICKING BAKED right now my DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAOOOOOOOOOOO RAISE YO HAND IF U TURNT AF RIGHT NOW raises both hands AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY WEED DUDE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I SMOKE 2 JOINTS IN DA MORNIN MON...........DUDE! WEED! HAAAAAAAAAAAA IM LIKE A FRICKIN KITE RIGHT NOW MY DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! S O F R I C K I N G H I G H O N W E E D I CANT EVEN FOCUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SMOKING ONLY THE DANKEST OF HERB MY DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOME OF THAT TRIPLE BANANA WINSTON CHURCHILL MEGA DANK GAZA GRASS YOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FRICKIN SO FRICKIN BLAZED RIGHT NOW DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDE AHAHAHAHHAA BAZINGA inhales YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cough THIS cough **** cough IS cough SO cough FRICKIN cough DANK my DUDE HAAHHAAAHAHAHAHAH WHY AM I EVEN LAUGHING ROTFLMAOO THIS **** IS NARSH BRO FRICKIN HELLA SMOKE WEED ERR DAY YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Or people who record them selfs smoking blunts to look cool, that's silly.
It's just Marijuana, chill
Not some magical trippy drug w visuals and all


It's also pretty nice for your muscles.


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 27, 2018)

Well I'm Canadian so it's legal nation-wide here in Canada. I've personally never tried it and I have no interest in it, but I am aware it has great health benefits for those with Cancer, Parkinson's, and a ton of other stuff, so I'm all for medicinal marijuana. As for recreational, it depends. Taking it below the age of 25 (the average age where the brain finishes developing), which a lot of people do, could potentially lead to memory and cognitive issues in the future, so those thinking of trying it should take that into consideration. Also, I know that in less than an hour after it was legalized in Canada, someone was already pulled over for driving under the influence of marijuana, which is possibly my biggest worry. Do what you want at home, sure, but for the sake of everyone else's life, please don't drive while high.

Also, I don't see why people are arrested for having it in their possession. Apparently, the Canadian Government is not allowing everyone who was arrested prior to legalization a pardon, which is unfair imo (depending on the circumstances ofc, like if they were infusing marijuana with crap that shouldn't be in it, then yeah I completely get it). Sure, it _was_ illegal, but  I T ' S   A   P L A N T .


----------



## Tessie (Oct 27, 2018)

Roshan said:


> Not some magical trippy drug w visuals and all




I've definitely gotten some visuals on marijuana before lol definitely have hallucinated on it for a few seconds, it would kinda freak me out.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 27, 2018)

I use to blaze from like 16-24 years old. I sort of stop smoking since all my homies moved on and or had families or their own. Its was more of a social drug to me. Its legal here in Cali to, but I dont have the same attraction to it like I did before. 

On the subject of visuals:
I did have some psychedelic dreams when I was on it. One time I woke up and saw some scooby doo  type text patterns or spiral shaped green-ish brown colors splash in my vision for a few seconds lol I went back to sleep, I still remember it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 28, 2018)

I just wished it smelled better. At work I can tell when a customer smokes cigarettes, cigars or another drug. Weed hits me like a wall. Other then that, I guess it's fine. Its used for alot of medical purposes like anxiety, PTSD AIDS or HIV I forget which, ect...


----------



## Mr. Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Tessie said:


> I've definitely gotten some visuals on marijuana before lol definitely have hallucinated on it for a few seconds, it would kinda freak me out.



Yeah, I definitely have before too. Other people think it's impossible, it's not. It seems pretty rare, though. Also, if you smoke it after coming down off of acid (when you're completely done tripping) it actually makes you see fractals and colors swirl around when you close your eyes! It's pretty cool.

(Yes, I was quite the hippie as a teen, but definitely no longer.)


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 28, 2018)

I don't agree with smoking it because I think smoking anything is just plain stupid. I also hate the people who claim smoking it does no harm. But edibles are fine. I don't use myself but I couldn't care less if you do lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2018)

I would never use it, but I do support its legalization, for the same reason I wouldn't want prohibition coming back. I don't plan on drinking alcohol much in my life but I don't think drinking it should be illegal.


----------



## Roshan (Oct 30, 2018)

Foreversacredx said:


> I don't think it should be legalized



can you give a reason as of why not because it's illegal rn in most countries and everyone still uses it and get ridiculous jail time when caught (more than murder for some places)



Tessie said:


> I've definitely gotten some visuals on marijuana before lol definitely have hallucinated on it for a few seconds, it would kinda freak me out.



are you sure it wasn't laced lol

I have felt that everything was going slowmotion which felt trippy but nice but no like deadass visuals(this was after smoking a few grams really quickly (I'm dutch))


----------



## fiirefly-crossing (Oct 30, 2018)

I think it should be legalised everywhere. I think that the pro's outweigh the cons 100%. And if getting high isn't for you, cbd oil is just as great. I am chronically ill, so marijuana has helped me immensely.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 30, 2018)

I've only done it twice, as it helped me a lot with my anxiety, however I don't plan on using it again until I am at least eighteen. I think that's the only bad part about marijuana, it messes a bit with your brain growth. I 100% think it should be legalised, it kills the same amount of people that unicorns do, and it's absolutely ridiculous how cigarettes and alcohol have way more damaging effects yet they're completely legal. Well, not completely ridiculous, no government anywhere is going to ban what they can make money off of. :c


----------



## Tessie (Oct 30, 2018)

Roshan said:


> are you sure it wasn't laced lol
> 
> I have felt that everything was going slowmotion which felt trippy but nice but no like deadass visuals(this was after smoking a few grams really quickly (I'm dutch))



ehhh yea im sure lol. im not a big smoker and im kinda small so i get easily affected.

they were only 1 second hallucinations, not at all like taking LSD or something and actually tripping.
like the last time i smoked, my friend and i took an uber back to her place and as i was looking out the window i was staring at a blue bridge passing by and a blue face appeared on that bridge for a split second and that was the only hallucination the whole 2 hour high.

and another instance years ago where i was walking and staring down at the cement sidewalk and a 1 second face appeared on the ground too!
ALSO i get SUCH vivid closed eyed visuals of just colors and shapes transforming into things so trying to sleep when really stoned is quite difficult for me lol.


----------



## Laureline (Oct 30, 2018)

I smoked it at least four times in high school. It wasn't a bad experience overall and I would do it again. But it would be for my anxiety if anything. I voted to legalize it, so I'm not against it. 

However it turns some people into dummies. Who drive while high, which is my problem with it.


----------



## Onion (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey wizard, this is off topic, but how did you do that with your signature?! I would really like to know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



wizard said:


> I've never smoked/used it (because I'm 13) but I'm ok with it, in fact I think cigars/cigarettes should be banned instead of Marijuana.



I would really like to know how you did that for you signature!


----------



## Villiers (Oct 31, 2018)

My boyfriend is a regular user! He tried giving me some edibles about a month ago and it turns out I have waaay more tolerance to it than he does. I think if someone in another building smoked he could probably get high off of it somehow. /s

 I'm gonna give it a try again soon, though, and maybe smoke it the next time and see how it goes.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 1, 2018)

I don?t partake in it.


----------



## boring (Nov 1, 2018)

I was smoking a joint as I stumbled upon this thread which I guess shows my stance but I'll explain -

I'm a regular user and I personally think it's amazing and should be legalised everywhere. It has had many benefits for me (I get paranoid, I have anxiety, depression + chronic shoulder pains and it virtually erases my symptoms, and if I don't smoke too much I can still get stuff done - i.e be able to attend school, do housework etc) And even outside of that, it's impossible to overdose on and is fun for recreational use, there are worse, actually harmful, drugs to be doing. If you smoke without tobacco, you put yourself at very little risk (one main risk is going on a whitie but thats all about knowing when your at your limit, which isnt too hard). ANOTHER good note is that only 10% of people who smoke become dependant on weed, and an even smaller amount of that 10% actually needs help quitting. (Although this is raised to a 1/6 chance for adolescence, as to be expected.)

Another important point is, the POC folks put in jail for this ultimately harmless drug. The incarceration rate of brown and black people who used weed compared to white people is an absolute shamble and with legalisation, there should be mandatory overturning for those who have been put behind bars for years and years over a bit of pot - it's an unfair and racist system...

All in all, stigma around weed is absolutely unwarranted, and if anything it actually makes me kinda sad because it's fine you don't want to smoke, we don't care. But everyone acts as if we live sloppy sad lives and whatnot when we really don't and weed is really just not worth wasting police time on. As I said, there's worse things people could be doing then toking and in most cases, the users are doing no harm.

That's all I have to say for now


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 2, 2018)

Can't remember if I answered this before?

I used to use it back in high school. I don't use it anymore, but I have nothing against using it.


----------



## Roshan (Nov 2, 2018)

YunaMoon said:


> Never used it myself but I am against recreational use.
> 
> If you are dying from severe pain or something and need it to have some relief then by all means, do what you can!



the more marijuana is out there the cheaper it is
if its rare and not many people buy it it'll be more expensive bc the investment and return would be smaller and take longer

and people will get it anyways if it is illegal


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 2, 2018)

I've only tried tobacco (nasty af) but I've never tried weed and I have nothing against using it if used for medicinal or recreational use. I am however against this mentality of people who just talk about their smoking habits, like no one cares my dude. The smell of it isn't really nice either, plus its illegal here although I did read an article yesterday on the BBC that medical cannabis is available on prescription.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2018)

Bosmer said:


> I've only tried tobacco (nasty af)


I only tried tobacco like once or twice back in high school, and both times it gave me a headache lol


----------



## Soigne (Nov 2, 2018)

it smells SO BAD and my boyfriend’s room REEKS of it because of the guy who lives next door


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't smoke myself, but if other people want to, then by all means, they should be allowed to. I fully support the legalization of marijuana, as it's not like other drugs. The whole stigma against marijuana was created by people way back in the day, most of which are now dead, and times have changed since then.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 30, 2019)

I've used it myself many times, I was raised around people using it for medical reasons and so it was normalized for me for that reason. I primarily use it for anxiety management, and it genuinely helps with that. The stigma around it really sucks, although I live in Canada and the stigma is less common here than I think it is for some countries.

Obviously if I use it, I'm for it. While there are definitely some downsides (mostly chronic cough being the big one), I wouldn't say they're any worse than the ones associated with alcohol, and they are certainly less bad than the ones associated with cigarettes, so I don't think it should be illegal. I also don't think it should be illegal because I think people getting arrested just for having drugs and choosing to take them themselves, regardless of if they're dangerous or not, is anti-body autonomy.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 30, 2019)

I've smoked marijuana recreationally and looking for relief from chronic pain. It isn't the THC that helps the pain, it's the CBD, so I've stopped smoking THC-heavy marijuana and I've started using CBD oil and gummies. It doesn't make me high because of the lack of THC but sometimes it helps me sleep a little better. My mom won't let me smoke hemp cigs in the house so I haven't had a chance to try them yet. Medical marijuana is still so expensive. The recreational stuff loaded with THC is still fun sometimes though. I've smoked it with my boyfriend and we've played video games and watched Doctor Who while 'blitzed'. It causes no harm and leaves behind no hangover or anything. The only potential problem is if you have asthma - it could irritate your bronchial tubes and make you cough/choke (but apparently, the more you cough, the higher you get).


----------



## Laconic (Sep 30, 2019)

I’m completely for the legalization of it, medically or recreationally. I haven’t and would never try it in any form though. 

I grew up in the projects where everyone smoked anything, and I’ve dealt with the people who do nothing but talk about weed, had tons of friends who couldn’t take care of their animals or pay rent, but always had weed money. Where I lived people barely even differentiate between synthetic and real marijuana, I have no idea what’s banned on this forum, but obviously there is nothing similar between spice and weed. Knew people who raided houses when people got arrested by the cops, or when ambulances were called. Dealt with people asking me all the time to smoke with them, money beggars, etc etc. And straight up the two worst smells in life are cat p*** and weed. 

I know that’s not the majority of users, and the people I grew up around were mixing weed with way worse substances, but man, I hate the atmosphere. I don’t even like being friends with people who smoke at this point, but they should be allowed to smoke all they want !


----------



## cornimer (Sep 30, 2019)

I would never use it and I hate the smell but really it's not my business if other people are going to use it or not. Especially for medical reasons.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 30, 2019)

As long as you aren't getting high everyday and doing nothing with your life or driving high or something, I don't care what you do. 

I'm not a big user myself but I have vaped weed before and it's a decently enjoyable time. Not something I'm heavily into though.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 30, 2019)

Definitely NOT! I don't see why people think it's good for medical purposes. Too many people have gotten into car accidents with the stuff. I'm staying CLEAR away from it. >:c


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 30, 2019)

I have nothing against smoking it in moderation and I don’t think people should have a criminal record for smoking/eating it.
I personally have not done it. While it does help with anxiety, pain and other benefits just like other drugs may, they are often addictive and cause health issues (psychosis, lung cancer). There’s also a reason why people try to quit drugs (including smoking and alcohol) to develop healthier coping skill. So yeah I’m ok with it to an extent but like everything, moderation is the key


----------



## seliph (Sep 30, 2019)

gyro said:


> This thread was definitely not made by an undercover cop



omg i was still funny two years ago

anyway my actual opinion; i don't smoke it and have no interest since i have trauma related to my lungs/breathing, but i believe it should be decriminalized and i believe everyone imprisoned for possession should be released and have it wiped from their record.



Rosered22 said:


> Definitely NOT! I don't see why people think it's good for medical purposes. Too many people have gotten into car accidents with the stuff. I'm staying CLEAR away from it. >:c



you're not supposed to drive while under the influence, it's the same with alcohol. as for medical purposes, it can be a pain reliever and help with anxiety.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 30, 2019)

gyro said:


> you're not supposed to drive while under the influence, it's the same with alcohol. as for medical purposes, it can be a pain reliever and help with anxiety.



Right... but I still rather not use it... :/


----------



## seliph (Sep 30, 2019)

Rosered22 said:


> Right... but I still rather not use it... :/



me neither it's stinky

(like literally, my brother's partner smokes and they constantly smell like skunk)


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

I've used before, partially have quit due to as quoted by Cheech "Responsibility is a heavy responsibility." But it was never anything that I've ever been against.  If there was a petition to have it legalized at least in part of medicinal I would sign easy.   The only gripe I have on part with it is to some it's a gateway to much worser things, but despite that it's one that I still favor amongst them completely.  It helps you sleep, it satiates any stress, and it all around I feel is more medicinal as is even now after I've quit.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 1, 2019)

I have never and will never use it, but I have known others who have and it has been a big help to them in dealing with mental health issues. I view it as no different from tobacco or alcohol. Yes, it is a drug. Yes, it can impair you and should be used in moderation. Yes, it should be properly regulated if legalized to make sure that people are not a danger to themselves or others. But if tobacco and alcohol are legal, I see no reason why marijuana shouldn't be legal as well.


----------



## demoness (Oct 1, 2019)

i'd argue affordable access to legal green would cut down on experimental street drug use and curtail people taking risks with more potent things not meant for recreation like benzodiazepines and opiods.

i require narcotics for pain, so it'd be nice to shunt psychonauts to plants so they stop making it more difficult for those of us with terminal illness and severe pain conditions to obtain hospital grade pain relief.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 1, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> I have nothing against smoking it in moderation and I don’t think people should have a criminal record for smoking/eating it.
> I personally have not done it. While it does help with anxiety, pain and other benefits just like other drugs may, they are often addictive and cause health issues (psychosis, lung cancer). There’s also a reason why people try to quit drugs (including smoking and alcohol) to develop healthier coping skill. So yeah I’m ok with it to an extent but like everything, moderation is the key



Hi! I just wanted to say that it's important to remember that it's good to fact-check before you make claims on how marijuana effects health. While I will say that there is some link between marijuana and psychosis, the research about marijuana and lung cancer isn't really at a point where you can definitively say that marijuana use increases the risk of lung cancer. That's not to say there aren't other ways to damage the lungs with smoking or vaping marijuana, but lung cancer specifically hasn't really been proven, at least not from the scientific articles and papers I've been able to find. (I also think this is a good time to mention that marijuana can be consumed through ways that don't require inhalation, like edibles, meaning that if someone wanted to use it but didn't want the potential for lung damage, avoiding marijuana entirely wouldn't be necessary)

Not trying to be nit-picky or start arguments, it's just that because of the stigma of marijuana, I think it's important to make sure to fact-check any claims about it to make sure we don't accidentally add stigma where there doesn't need to be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosered22 said:


> Definitely NOT! I don't see why people think it's good for medical purposes. Too many people have gotten into car accidents with the stuff. I'm staying CLEAR away from it. >:c



I definitely think that driving high is a big issue, but can I ask what reasons you have against medical use besides driving? In my case, I use it medicinally and I don't have a car, so my chances of driving high are 0.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 1, 2019)

Buttonsy said:


> Hi! I just wanted to say that it's important to remember that it's good to fact-check before you make claims on how marijuana effects health. While I will say that there is some link between marijuana and psychosis, the research about marijuana and lung cancer isn't really at a point where you can definitively say that marijuana use increases the risk of lung cancer. That's not to say there aren't other ways to damage the lungs with smoking or vaping marijuana, but lung cancer specifically hasn't really been proven, at least not from the scientific articles and papers I've been able to find. (I also think this is a good time to mention that marijuana can be consumed through ways that don't require inhalation, like edibles, meaning that if someone wanted to use it but didn't want the potential for lung damage, avoiding marijuana entirely wouldn't be necessary)
> 
> Not trying to be nit-picky or start arguments, it's just that because of the stigma of marijuana, I think it's important to make sure to fact-check any claims about it to make sure we don't accidentally add stigma where there doesn't need to be.



Right thank you for pointing that out. I do think that edibles are a safer alternative to smoking which is why I should have talked about smoking in particular. As for fact checking, I think the reviews are mixed. Some resources say the research found a link, others think it doesn’t cause lung cancer but might lead to other respiratory diseases. I’d be interested in reading about your resources as well. I’m personally sceptical that it does not have any negative respiratory effect seeing how a few of the chronic cannabis smokers I know have a really bad cough.

As for psychosis I some people in this thread have mentioned having hallucinations while using it themselves


----------



## duckykate (Oct 1, 2019)

I think smoking is pretty nasty but marijuana itself doesn't really have any bad side effects so go off i guess. I'd maybe try it if it isn't in a smoking form


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 1, 2019)

Buttonsy said:


> I definitely think that driving high is a big issue, but can I ask what reasons you have against medical use besides driving? In my case, I use it medicinally and I don't have a car, so my chances of driving high are 0.



I don't know, I just prefer to stay away from it, that's all. I guess I've just heard and have seen too many bad things about it. If other people want to use it, then that's fine.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 1, 2019)

I don't view it as a good thing. I'm not super well versed in my own reasearch about it, but I would trust the CDC and their research instead opinions.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 1, 2019)

I prefer to stay away. I'm not going to knock it. Some people need it to be tolerable. A old coworker had to deal with he little brother having an allergy to it, so that can happen. Also apparently it can have the opposite effect on a bipolar person.


----------



## Tao (Oct 2, 2019)

My girlfriend smokes it. It doesn't bother me.

It only really bothers me when you get those people who seemingly have nothing else better going on in their lives and do nothing but smoke, talk and live marijuana, which is seemingly a lot of users (that I've come across)...Just utterly boring and uninteresting individuals. Every conversation has to come back to "420 BRO!", 'rasta' style stuff everywhere, weed logos further than the eye can see, Bob Marley seemingly on an endless repeat and don't you dare mention drinking alcohol because damn it, you're in for a 20,000 page essay of why weed is better in near every way.

And any crime that comes from it too but that would probably be far less of a thing if it was just legalised everywhere. It's hardly a dangerous drug on its own.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Oct 2, 2019)

Tao said:


> It only really bothers me when you get those people who seemingly have nothing else better going on in their lives and do nothing but smoke, talk and live marijuana, which is seemingly a lot of users (that I've come across)...Just utterly boring and uninteresting individuals. Every conversation has to come back to "420 BRO!", 'rasta' style stuff everywhere, weed logos further than the eye can see, Bob Marley seemingly on an endless repeat and don't you dare mention drinking alcohol because damn it, you're in for a 20,000 page essay of why weed is better in near every way.




DUDE, HARD SAME.

I hung out with the stoners in high school (tho I didn't smoke for the first time until I was in grad school), and they were ALL like that. I expected teenagers to be like that, so whatever. But then I got older and we're all in our 30s AND THEY ARE STILL LIKE THAT. Like, dude. Calm down. It isn't "edgy" or "rebellious" and you have bills to pay now so just shut up and talk about something else.

I have people in my family like that too. Real hippie types to the point where they don't think people should go to the doctor for anxiety and depression but should just smoke weed, eat edibles, and use essential oils. It's really dangerous when people think like that. Not to mention, weed actually ramps my anxiety up (which is why I don't smoke any more). It's not fun for me. Once it triggered a panic attack for me and I thought I was dying before I figured out what it was. 

I have a lot of friends who smoke pretty regularly, but they talk about... you know, their actual lives instead of "hey hey hey smoke weed every day" and they would never try to tell me not to take meds and to smoke instead. I love them and I don't care about their choice to do it, but everyone else can go kick rocks.

That being said, I don't think weed should be illegal. Before it started triggering panic attacks, the only thing it made me do was sit around and eat a lot. It's not habit forming (at least not chemically) and it doesn't impede on your ability to function in every day life unless you show up to work high. It's just like alcohol, really. And if alcohol is legal (with restrictions), why shouldn't weed be legal (with restrictions)? Don't drive drunk, don't drive high, and don't come to work drunk or high. End of story. This shouldnt' even be an issue that we're arguing about anymore. It's totally ridiculous.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Oct 2, 2019)

This is one of the things that I think everyone should follow the "mind your own business" approach. If you don't like it, fine, everyone has their reasons, but don't stop someone else from doing it just because you have a problem with it. (unless it's a child or something because them obviously yeah do something about that)

Personally I use it. I think it can turn very obnoxious quickly so if I am smoking its when I'm at home and don't have anything else to do for the rest of the day. It's not currently legal here, so I try to keep that part of my private life and since I wouldn't consider myself a hardcore smoker it's not that hard. I would much rather smoke a little instead of drinking alcohol because it's all around a more pleasant experience for me.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 2, 2019)

i'm all for legalisation, makes a lot of sense from a couple different perspectives. i have personally only smoked once, and had some edibles a few times, i literally can't get over how much i hate the smell. i had an ex who would just sit and smoke it in his tiny flat all day/night and i'd had to sit on the balcony bc it got too much for me so yeah.. i probably wouldn't be smoking it if it became legal anyway


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2019)

Not my thing and I don't have any desire to try, but I'm pro-legalization


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes, i smoke, i love how it relaxes me and helps me sleep. im not the type to smoke before going to work, but you better believe i'll hit the bong as soon as i get home. I wish it was recreationaly legal in my state but im sure it'll happen soon enough in most of the US.


----------



## Noctis (Oct 2, 2019)

If its for medical use go ahead. though I hate when people smoke it on the sidewalks, bus, apartment (close your damn windows ~_~) etc. I don't want to smell that. I actually can't phantom the thought that those who smoke weed actually like the smell of it????? also it bothers me when adults smoke weed around children. when I get off work i always pass by this house with this big guy who is always outside sitting on the stairs and sometimes there's 2 kids plating around. it contribute to them having a variety of health conditions later.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

Tao said:


> My girlfriend smokes it. It doesn't bother me.
> 
> It only really bothers me when you get those people who seemingly have nothing else better going on in their lives and do nothing but smoke, talk and live marijuana, which is seemingly a lot of users (that I've come across)...Just utterly boring and uninteresting individuals. Every conversation has to come back to "420 BRO!", 'rasta' style stuff everywhere, weed logos further than the eye can see, Bob Marley seemingly on an endless repeat and don't you dare mention drinking alcohol because damn it, you're in for a 20,000 page essay of why weed is better in near every way.
> 
> And any crime that comes from it too but that would probably be far less of a thing if it was just legalised everywhere. It's hardly a dangerous drug on its own.


In the entirety of my smoking phase I've never once heard of those kind of people.  Maybe it's a matter of face value, or you just knew a very special group.  As for who I knew everytime we smoked we would have very intricate conversation delving in a lot of different subjects from music, to science, history etc.  In fact as of my early days of smoking while in high school.  I'm not afraid to say that I probably learned more from those moments than the schooling itself.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 3, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> Right thank you for pointing that out. I do think that edibles are a safer alternative to smoking which is why I should have talked about smoking in particular. As for fact checking, I think the reviews are mixed. Some resources say the research found a link, others think it doesn?t cause lung cancer but might lead to other respiratory diseases. I?d be interested in reading about your resources as well. I?m personally sceptical that it does not have any negative respiratory effect seeing how a few of the chronic cannabis smokers I know have a really bad cough.
> 
> As for psychosis I some people in this thread have mentioned having hallucinations while using it themselves



Oh, I wasn't trying to claim that cannabis has 0 negative respiratory effects, I myself have had some negative effects from it in that department myself, just that there's a pretty big jump in the severity between chronic cough and literal cancer- I am willing to risk chronic cough, but I'm not willing to risk cancer if there's any strong evidence of smoking cannabis causing cancer. If you're asking me to provide resources claiming that cannabis has 0 negative respiratory effects, I can't, because that isn't what I was trying to say.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 3, 2019)

Buttonsy said:


> Oh, I wasn't trying to claim that cannabis has 0 negative respiratory effects, I myself have had some negative effects from it in that department myself, just that there's a pretty big jump in the severity between chronic cough and literal cancer- I am willing to risk chronic cough, but I'm not willing to risk cancer if there's any strong evidence of smoking cannabis causing cancer. If you're asking me to provide resources claiming that cannabis has 0 negative respiratory effects, I can't, because that isn't what I was trying to say.


Ok so then you’re agreeing me... because the point that I was making is that it causes *health issues* ^^’ And cancer being one of them because it appeared in a few articles I read, but yes there should be more research about it. Especially because it only recently because legal so research would be more available and conclusive in the next couple of years. But yeah I’m just against chronic use for myself but I don’t care what others do. My boyfriend partakes in it regularly and I don’t mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2019)

Er, it's not being hippie to use alternative medicine, that is just dumb when it comes to doing it on babies or if you haven't read up enough. Just saying.

Also I have a feeling why a lot of people smoke is because they don't help with getting a job or they have a hard time in school. Without proper help regardless if you have a disorder basically lead to either harder drugs or violence, or both in some cases if you just let it go. Which is basically obvious but yeah. Not saying weed is the main reason or main drug but eh you get the point.

Also honestly I don't blame people sitting on the beach smoking joints and stuff, like leaving society as it is this dumbass thing people created I wouldn't mind either.

Also yes as I might have posted I don't smoke myself but I definitely don't judge people who do.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 3, 2019)

I never smoked in my life and will also never going to start smoking, but don't mind it if others do. 
After all, everyone should decide what they do on their own.


----------



## Tao (Oct 3, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> In the entirety of my smoking phase I've never once heard of those kind of people.  Maybe it's a matter of face value, or you just knew a very special group.  As for who I knew everytime we smoked we would have very intricate conversation delving in a lot of different subjects from music, to science, history etc.  In fact as of my early days of smoking while in high school.  I'm not afraid to say that I probably learned more from those moments than the schooling itself.



It was users who didn't know each other generally rather than one group of people actually. 

Funnily enough they would also have intricate conversations delving into a lot of different subjects from music, to science, history etc...At least that's what they told me. I've never actually witnessed somebody on weed doing this, unless they're communicating telepathically...Every week I'm in a room where at least half the people are stoned, I'm still yet to witness them discussing the intricacy of quantum physics.

In fact, my girlfriend still has her years old pretty much inactive weed themed Instagram account with basically "all of the above" on it that she, as a weed user, cringes at...So I know that it's not a local thing since she only moved to the area about a year ago.

I've practically grown up around various drugs, weed being the most common. As I say not every user is like this, some just say outright that they like smoking weed because it feels good etc, because it does X/Y/Z thing, but how deep and intellectual it makes them or how talented and creative? Yea...I've heard that a lot...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2019)

Honestly I think being that creative is better than "oh i'm so smart at art i had every education possible.." like okay for what, showing off?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 3, 2019)

I've never smoked, vaped, or anything of the like because I'm nervous about that stuff and it's bad for you. I have friends who do and I don't really care, glad they do that instead of other more self destructive behaviors.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Oct 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Er, it's not being hippie to use alternative medicine, that is just dumb when it comes to doing it on babies or if you haven't read up enough. Just saying.



I feel like this is aimed at my comment. Let me rephrase and give context.

I have cousins (a brother and sister actually) who are both regular marijuana users. One is single with no mids. She’s got an anxiety disorder and fibromyalgia. She uses weed and edibles in conjunction with her doctor to manage her anxiety and her near-constant pain. She also smokes for fun sometimes. I have no problem with the way she uses weed. She also knows there’s a difference between using it medicinally and using it recreationally. And she knows it isn’t for everyone. I would say that even tho she smokes recreationally and uses alternative medicine, she’s being responsible and isn’t a hippie about it.

Her brother and his wife, however, sit around and smoke in front of their two very young children. He has severe depression and anxiety, but ONLY smokes to deal with it and clearly it isn’t working. However, he has told me before that weed will cure my anxiety, even tho I’m lime NAH DUDE IT MAKES IT WORSE FOR ME PLS STOP TELLING ME TO TAKE MY MEDS. Also, like, his kids are 7 and 5. It REALLY bothers me that he smokes around them. Their whole house smells like skunky weed. It just really rubs me the wrong way, and ir worries me that he’s thinking of weed as a cure-all for his problems instead of just something to fo for fun or some alternative way to help mitigate some anxiety side effects. Also i REALLY HATE that his kids are around it and might pick up on the same habits.

Not that smoking is bad, just that he’s using it irresponsibly. I think the same way alcoholics use booze to hide their problems.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> snip



Yes, I meant more like people giving onion and fennel to their kids when their lives are in danger, and spreading random bull**** on tumblr and such, that is just idiocy and has nothing to do with being hippie. I don't count weed as "alternative" in traditional/alternative common phrasing medication like that, heck I'd probably use it if it was legal here. Smoking weed alone is def. hippie d:

I do support weed for medical/recreational use and quite surprised why that is frowned upon really. Unless you are really dumb and do it wrong then yeah it's definitely good. Also as I stated people can smoke weed why and when they want, I don't give a hoot. If they would start using snus/snuff however that makes me snap cause it's even more icky smelling.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Oct 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yes, I meant more like people giving onion and fennel to their kids when their lives are in danger, and spreading random bull**** on tumblr and such, that is just idiocy and has nothing to do with being hippie. I don't count weed as "alternative" in traditional/alternative common phrasing medication like that, heck I'd probably use it if it was legal here. Smoking weed alone is def. hippie d:
> 
> I do support weed for medical/recreational use and quite surprised why that is frowned upon really. Unless you are really dumb and do it wrong then yeah it's definitely good. Also as I stated people can smoke weed why and when they want, I don't give a hoot. If they would start using snus/snuff however that makes me snap cause it's even more icky smelling.



So it seems like mostly it was the use of hippie you didn't agree with. I guess the way they use it isn’t inherently hippie. I just associate this particular cousin with hippie stuff because he has other hippie-ish tendencies, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> So it seems like mostly it was the use of hippie you didn't agree with. I guess the way they use it isn’t inherently hippie. I just associate this particular cousin with hippie stuff because he has other hippie-ish tendencies, lol.



Yeah, just saying giving your kids veggies instead of medication when they have serious diseases is not hippie, nor hanging on tumblr posting that one meme on everything.


----------



## Kamzitty (Oct 4, 2019)

Most everyone I know smokes weed recreationally. I used to be a user myself until it started giving me panic attacks. Kinda sad I can’t smoke anymore because it really used to help with my anxiety and sleeping issues. Not sure why it started having an opposite affect on me. ): Anyways, I don’t see anything wrong with it as long as you use it in moderation, as you should with everything else in life that’s somewhat bad for you (alcohol, junk food, etc).


----------



## Darby (Oct 5, 2019)

Just Say No


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 5, 2019)

I need some right now to tolerate this place.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm kinda craving the ganja right now myself!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 10, 2019)

I tried it, because I was at a very low point with my depression. Didn't help a lot. 
However, the friend of my bf (who smokes it since years) and my bf they had the fun 
of their life, lol. For me it felt like it just made my depression worse.

Nothing against it tho. I know it can help some people and after all it's still better than
cigarettes. Just please don't smoke it next to me, because the smell is soooooo bad.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 12, 2019)

you can use it. just be aware about yourself and people around you. by that, i mean don't use it while driving, keep it away from young kids... that kinda stuff.


----------



## DenisCesel (Oct 23, 2019)

I am 100% agree with you. I was smoking for few years and I understand some people who were uncomfortable, I respected them because because I am in society, and was not smoking near them. But damn I stopped smoking few months ago and started to vape. The juice I vape usually is nicotine free or cbd vape oil cartridges. They smell pretty good. But people continue mumbling that they do not want me to vape near them. I understood that it was kind of principle.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 23, 2019)

The last time I had a bong was in my twenties.

I smoked a bit as a teen, but never liked it. I just did it because my pals were doing it, even though it made me feel incredibly anxious.

I'd never touch it again.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 24, 2019)

It's not legal here, so I'll just say that I defiantly haven't not smoked marijuana. If I did though, I think I'd tell you that I don't do it often, only occasionally whenever the opportunity arises, which is mostly at parties. I think recreational marijuana use is fine, but any hard drugs are both dangerous and unacceptable.


----------



## Tessie (Jan 18, 2020)

i used to smoke a lot in high school, and then here and there while in college. that last time i got high i think was like 2 years ago. i dont do it because it makes me paranoid and sometimes makes me hallucinate. also my job does random drug testing too. 

i understand the medicinal claims associated with it, but i think more research needs to be done before we praise it as the holy grail. i know psychiatrists arent a fan of marijuana because it can further exacerbate psychosis for those with underlying psychiatric disorders.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 19, 2020)

i live in the uk and think it should be legalised, although i'm not a user myself. 
my psychology teacher isn't a fan of it because she argues it can trigger schizophrenia genes and lead to issues with that.


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 19, 2020)

It smells terrible so I hate it... It's legal here and it should be re-banned with a ban on cigarettes and cigars for my personal convenience. :--)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

I’m not a user myself and never will be.  Someone in my family started using it and then became addicted to more dangerous drugs afterwards.  Now they’ve still been trying to sort out their life for years on end.  Not blaming marijuana for that, just saying it’s not for me.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

I love being high. Sadly, I always stay on the ground so I'm against Marijuana. False advertising working, don't fall for it kiddos.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 26, 2020)

As long as you're doing it in a private place where it doesn't affect anyone else (/anyone who doesn't like it), then it's totally fine. It's none of anybody's business what anyone does at home. If you're blowing smoke in public then you're a f00l. But yeah, I use it and so I am for it lol, what I am _not _for is being an _ass_. But that *isn't * commonly the case for weed-smokers.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2020)

I smoked it years ago but never really took to it.

Beer was my drug of choice back then.


----------



## Aniko (Jan 26, 2020)

It's now legal where I live but some politicians are freaking out and want more regulations (that nobody will respect anyway). I don't know where those people lived all those years but people here have been regularly smoking weed since the 70's and nobody "I personally know" care about that. (even the prime minister smokes) People were not even hiding to smoke in festivals when it was illegal and they weren't young people, most of them were past 30 years old and professionals. It's like anything else, it should be used with moderation. Not my thing though. If people smoke around me, I will most likely fall asleep in less 20 minutes, I missed a few concerts like that just because of random smokers. Still mad about it.

So of course I would like them to do like other smokers and do it far from me in places where it's allowed (which I think it's just at home lol, not sure about that I wasn't following when they made the rules)


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm pro-legalization.

I don't smoke myself or partake in weed/food drink, but mainly because I don't want to mix it with alcohol and I want to be in a safe space if I ever try it (so not a party with a lot of people).

I don't like the smell but I'd prefer marijuana over cigarettes. Cigarette burn, weed smoke doesn't.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 28, 2020)

I believe in the prescribed use of medical marijuana. It's a plant found in nature, used for thousands of years to aid in treating people.

As for recreational use, I believe it can be dangerous. Marijuana has the tendency to be a 'gateway drug'. This basically means that often times, where people are smoking it (such as at parties) many other people lace it with illegal substances. It can be a dangerous game. Even if marijuana is legalized, that won't stop this from occurring.

Plus, you can get addicted to marijuana and begin not feeling its effects like you used to. Your mind will seek other options to get the buzz back.

On top of this, marijuana can cause long-term issues. I mean, one joint is like smoking a whole pack of cigarettes in one go. That's just not safe.

But hey! That's just my opinion.


----------



## Juice_Campbell (Jan 28, 2020)

I support legalizing recreationally and obviously medically by extension. I smoke myself once in a while. When I was a dumb teen it gave me panic attacks on occasion, but now it just usually makes me fall asleep which I can enjoy if I smoke up late enough at night.

As a recovering alcoholic and social worker with clients who have substance abuse problems, reefer madness is the least of my problems.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Legalize marijuana, decrimibalize MDMA, DMT, LSD, psilocybin, and peyote



Still agree with this.

It's not legalized in my state yet UGH


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

i’m honestly all for it. as long as you don’t get behind the wheel of a car or endanger yourself or other people and are old and mature enough to be responsible with it, i’m perfectly okay with it.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 5, 2020)

I miss weed rip
Don't think smoking marijuana is healthy at all because it can heck up ur lungs, but edibles are cool.

Took an entire class on drugs in american society and uh. Every single criminalized drug was done so to increase xenophobia and racism within the county fkjnkfdjgn. Like the reason weed is illegal is because the media wrote the narrative that mexicans would smoke it and become violent/murderous/rape white women. Not even joking lol that was a HUGE part in it. There was even a short film made where kids were encouraged to smoke weed and then it lead to a ton of people getting killed or committing suicide. Anyone who smokes knows itll just make you sleepy, laugh a bunch, or a little anxious lol. 
Same thing with cocaine too. Although white people are the majority users they made a narrative that black men would use it and... you guessed it: become violent and rape white women. (Granted coke isnt safe and has no like.... medical purposes to my knowledge but uh. they arent illegal because of the reasons you think they are lol)

Alcohol and cigarettes are two of the top killers in the world and they're still legal because companies have become extremely rich off of their sales and have lots of lobbyists who protect them. "Thank you for smoking" is a good movie that shows this process.
I wish I still had all of the resources from this class lmao.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 5, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Legalize marijuana, decrimibalize MDMA, DMT, LSD, psilocybin, and peyote



Yeah pretty much this.

My state (West Virginia) has been fighting over our failed medical bill that was supposed to go into effect years ago, and now they're starting to say that they are going to implement a law that if cannabis is ever taken off of the federal scheduling it will still be illegal here.


----------



## R. Planet (Mar 10, 2020)

Wow...

Not going to post in here...


----------



## Elov (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm fine with it being legalized. I'm not really a fan of daily use/ being a pothead though. I used to smoke recreationally on occasion, but as of now I'm a breastfeeding mom so I haven't touched the stuff in over 2 years now, and I don't plan to use it again in the near future.


----------



## Noop_12 (Mar 14, 2020)

Marijuwnan gave me schizophrenia because I smoked to much.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 14, 2020)

Pretty much entirely pro legalization. Considering alcohol has been the cause of millions of more deaths than weed ever has, plus the fact that it literally has medicinal healing problems, I think we haven't legalized it quick enough


----------



## Zura (Mar 14, 2020)

As long as people don't do anything dangerous while using then I'm completely fine. Although I won't do it myself but I won't get in the way of those who enjoy it because it's perfectly ok to do. I mean we're ok with people killing themselves with cigarettes and you're telling me you're not gonna let people smoke marijuana?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mondogecko9 said:


> Pretty much entirely pro legalization. Considering alcohol has been the cause of millions of more deaths than weed ever has, plus the fact that it literally has medicinal healing problems, I think we haven't legalized it quick enough



Are we talking about death from just drinking alcohol or drinking irresponsibly? I think you're also forgetting that alcohol is legal and bought everywhere while weed is not.


----------



## moonford (Mar 14, 2020)

Pro-legalisation. 

I doubt I would use it much myself but I'm fairly liberal when it comes to it. We use far more deadly substances on a daily basis.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 14, 2020)

People can do whatever they want. Why would I get in someone else's business? Not a user, but make your own choices.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 15, 2020)

I've dabbled a bit just because I'm curious and will try most things once. I'm totally fine with it once in a while but I wouldn't be bothered using it regularly. I did have a bad experience with marjuana use bringing out an underlying mental illness in a close friend, who ended up having a violent psychotic episode as a result, so although situations like that are rare it's something that would be in the back of my mind a lot. But, then again, alcohol has some awful side-effects too. I guess I'd be pro-legalisation in my country but like everything, it's probably not great to use it constantly every single today.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 15, 2020)

honestly from a logical standpoint its basically the same as alcohol, meaning both are drugs that people use for similar reasons and both can be dangerous if overused. in fact, I think both are technically classified as depressants (though marijuana does have stimulant and hallucinogenic qualities). I think that if alcohol is legal, marijuana should be too. 

Marijuana also has many positive medicinal uses, where as alcohol does not. Some might even say alcohol is more dangerous than marijuana. (However _smoking_ marijuana is extremely unhealthy for your lungs.)


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 15, 2020)

I do not use it but I do know people who have or do. It makes people a little loopy but I don’t see how it’s much different than alcohol. So long as you’re in a safe environment and have at least one adult who can be the designated...non smoker... then I don’t see the harm in it. I don’t think kids or anyone under 21 should be using it however, unless medically necessary. I do think it has valuable therapeutic use in medicine!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> I do not use it but I do know people who have or do. It makes people a little loopy but I don’t see how it’s much different than alcohol. So long as you’re in a safe environment and have at least one adult who can be the designated...non smoker... then I don’t see the harm in it. I don’t think kids or anyone under 21 should be using it however, unless medically necessary. I do think it has valuable therapeutic use in medicine!



Yes thank you. There are way more dangerous thing in society today that's also more out of control.


----------



## Minto (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm 100% pro-legalization. I've seen first hand how it helped my significant other with his mild autism. It's really been a miracle since we found out it works better than any medication he's ever been on.


----------



## meo (Mar 15, 2020)

Not a user nor would plan to be if legalized for recreational in my state. However, I do support it being legalized both medically and for recreation in the same sense that alcohol, tobacco, and other over the counter drugs are.


----------



## Jas (Mar 15, 2020)

it's legal here in canada! i'm not a user myself as i panic when i use it, but it's cool!


----------



## easpa (Mar 15, 2020)

I certainly think it should be legalised, but I'm not a massive fan of it myself. I've tried it probably a dozen times between smoking and edibles, but I've had as many chill experiences with it as I've had panicky ones. Still, it works for some people and I think ignoring calls to legalise does more harm than good.


----------



## chocobeann (Mar 15, 2020)

Never used it so I can't say I see the appeal. I am skeptical of it as it's hurt a lot of people in my family. My cousin smoked in her teens and now she's onto other more dangerous drugs. She's only 21 and on the verge of over****ing. So in that aspect, I do have a negative view on it. But if it genuinely helps someone who's hurting and that person monitors their use, I don't have much of a problem with it.


----------



## V94 (Mar 16, 2020)

I finally moved to a weed-legal state last year and I've loved it 
Honestly it helps me a lot on days where I'm otherwise too depressed to do anything else... it makes me happier and I'm typically more physically or mentally active when I use it. Plus it's great for my chronic pain. 

Even as just a recreational drug, it's harmless in comparison to other options. I certainly feel better after being high than I do after drinking alcohol.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 16, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> (However _smoking_ marijuana is extremely unhealthy for your lungs.)


Maybe I'm ignorant, thought marijuana is for smoking. Now curious through what other way can you take it in.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 16, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Maybe I'm ignorant, thought marijuana is for smoking. Now curious through what other way can you take it in.



You can put weed into butter, cook it, strain it, then use the weed infused butter to bake things like brownies and cake. These still get you high, without affecting your lungs c:

Theres actually a ton of different edibles, even candy, you can choose from.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Mar 16, 2020)

I use it for medicinal purposes, and it works great and is actually cheaper than most of the medications that normally are prescribed for what I use it for. Sucks that it's like that now, and I hope when it's legalized the prices won't jump so high because of the pharmaceutical industry that people like me won't be able to afford it anymore.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 16, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> You can put weed into butter, cook it, strain it, then use the weed infused butter to bake things like brownies and cake. These still get you high, without affecting your lungs c:
> 
> Theres actually a ton of different edibles, even candy, you can choose from.


Butter?! That's so new to me. Now I'm started almost wanting to experiment it while I'm personally opposed to it in general. Mmmm..


----------



## Mary (Mar 16, 2020)

My boyfriend has anxiety/insomnia, and it really seems to help him. Personally, I’d rather be around a group of high people than a group of drunk people - they’re a lot more chill and don’t cause problems other than eating all your food and falling asleep on your floor, haha. I’m definitely pro legalization.


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

Weed was one of the tools that pulled me out agoraphobic isolation that lasted about 2 years. 
Shortly after vaping [which is a healthier option than smoking, still not the healthiest way to intake] I got a job at target, made some real life friends and even went out to a party. I can say it greatly enhanced the quality of my life for some time. After about 6 months, it stopped working for me. And that’s okay. A lot like prescription medications, they can stop working. You just need to try something else.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 16, 2020)

Weed is one of the least troublesome drugs and really doesn't need to be illegal especially with what it can do medically. I'm not a user myself, but I know this from my mom who used to and several friends who do.

As long you're careful with how much and how often you use it (cause it will become a problem then), there is a legal age law on it if it ever does get fully legalized, and you're careful about who you get it from (strangers can lace it) then you're fine. Weed can't really harm you as long as you're careful about it.


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm not much of a smoker but I'm 100% pro-legalisation. It's kind of unfair how people end up in jail for posession over it, when some would argue a lot of alcohol consumption can be worse, and that's completely legal.
There are some negative health side-effects and things people need to acknowledge, such as negative effects it can have on your lungs, and how it can be dangerous for people to drive under the inflluence. But for the most part, I encourage responsible use of weed over anything else.


----------



## Neb (May 14, 2020)

With marijuana being legal in my state, I’ve been exposed to it many times. When I stayed with one of my mother’s friends, I inhaled a lot of secondhand smoke. It made me feel lightheaded and anxious, to the point where it was concerning. I’m fine with other people smoking marijuana, but for my health I don’t want to be around it.


----------



## Goop (May 15, 2020)

It's legal in my state. I don't mind people who use it, I just don't like when people try to force it on others or call it a 'miracle drug.' There's a lot we don't know about it in the long term, and whether smokers of it like to admit it or not it still damages your lungs. I also wish really intense regular users would realize that how it effects them may not effect someone else the same way, and they should respect that difference.

I personally had an psychological dependency on it for a while and had to quit for about a year. I'm in a better place now emotionally and just munch on edibles every now and then when I wanna hang out and chill


----------



## Loubelle (May 15, 2020)

I don't smoke it or do anything that has to do with it, nor do I ever plan on it. It is illegal in my state, but in general I don't really have strong opinion on it. Like if someone smokes it (where its legal) I don't really think much (although I'm in high school so when I see/ hear about people at my school smoking it, it concerns me a little because we're still young, and again, it's illegal here).


----------



## kelpy (May 15, 2020)

all i care about is educating people my age about drugs in general. not scaring, but educating them on why people turn to drugs, how they get addicted (psychologically and in the brain) and what is potentially harmful about them.
saying “don’t do this!” helps... not at all. in fact it probably makes people like me more curious, especially kids going through tough things. i would much rather know _why_ i shouldn’t do something than just hear that i shouldn’t do it period. here’s an interesting study about a link between psychosis and marijuana use between the ages of 14-24. please do not take my word for it, read it yourself.
afaik, drugs/alcohol can be very harmful to a young person, who is still developing, especially neurologically.
if someone enjoys using recreationally and isn’t harming anyone else, then that’s none of my business. it’s still important to know what you’re putting in your body, whether it’s a pulled pork sandwich from a gas station or marijuana.


----------



## Darcy94x (May 15, 2020)

There are more deaths from both smoking cigarettes and alcohol than marijuana. I have in the past used it socially but hate the smell and the taste but I don’t frown on it. There’s a lot worse out there!


----------



## Lazaros (May 15, 2020)

it's still pretty much illegal here (like. you can "possess" a certain amount, but everything else is illegal.) but that doesn't stop people at all. if you want some, you'll find someone to sell you some and so on. i personally don't care whether it's legalized or not and while i'm not really an user, i tried it twice or thrice some years ago. the only thing it did to me was take my - by now pretty much chronic - wrist pain away in my dominant hand, but i was far from getting high, honestly.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 15, 2020)

Should be legalised. I would never smoke it, but I would put it in my brownies...


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 15, 2020)

im a big chicken so i dont smoke/drink or ever tried drugs, im just not so interested in starting either idk why it just never interested me. i have close friends who drink every weekend and have smoked and talked to me about their drugs journey so i have been exposed to these things and yet still not willing to give it a shot

i have quite a list of mental illnesses and suffer from insomnia very frequently, i had people telling me that smoking weed would help me relax and even sleep better but idk.. honestly i have quite a trauma from my dad smoking (he used to give us his lit cigarettes when we were kids) so im kinda scarred from that and would not even think of inhaling any kind of joint

edit: forgot to mention im for legalization


----------



## Draoii (May 15, 2020)

I'm all for legalisation, both for medical and recreational! 
I've used it in the past, but I haven't in a long time. I can't roll and it sometimes made me feel ill, heart beating too fast etc. It's still illegal where I live. 

I had a relative who was extremely sick and in terrible pain. They were trying to get the oil version because it helped, but because it was illegal it was always stopped when it was flown over and they wouldn't receive it for months or at all.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 15, 2020)

I kinda bet legalization is coming after the Coronavirus situation. 

You know the government wants that easy tax money for doing nothing. Might be the only thing to save the US economy at this point.


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

oh yes, i'm a big stoner. i'm trying to lay off now for the sake of my mental health, but i was a daily smoker for about 4 years


----------



## tombook (May 16, 2020)

for it. in fact im tokin rn.


----------



## limiya (May 16, 2020)

I love to smoke socially more than anything, but I have nothing against people who love to smoke on the regular! I feel as if it is a decision that is to only be determined by an individual themselves, and so if they want to smoke then who am I to say they can’t c:


----------



## mayortiffany (May 16, 2020)

I live in a country where it's legal, but I personally don't have any interest in it myself. I personally dislike the smell the smoke gives off and I prefer to be in control of myself. Not a fan of some of the known side effects. (I don't drink very often myself either).

I think it has great potential to be used medicinally though! My grandma suffers from severe joint and nerve pain, and CBD oil rollers worked great for her for relieving that pain. She no longer uses it, but when she did, she really liked it. Ideally, I do think that one should be working with a doctor to determine what kind of dosage/treatment they should be using if they are planning to actually smoke it, as I don't know if there can be problems with interactions between marijuana and other medications.

I also think that people don't realize just how much goes into the legalization process. It's not just about whether or not weed is good or bad for you, but figuring out how it should be sold, what the taxation level should be, how to determine if people are high and driving and what punishment there should be for that... before legalization, it's important to get all these things sorted so that the process is smooth.


----------



## ams (May 16, 2020)

I personally don’t use it or have friends that use it. I do live somewhere that it’s legal though and wanted to clarify that legalization does not get rid of the “black market”. Legal weed is way more expensive than street weed so most people who use it still buy the illegal stuff. Basically now rich white people can smoke without legal ramifications....as if that was ever the problem.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

I don’t use it but I have in my college days with friends. One time this dude I was friends with and I did before 8 am class lol idk why. I’m not against it, just don’t need it.


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

honestly if you’re someone who actively enjoys cannabis and it’s benefits, you already know that it’s not this big, dangerous, awful thing that can **** up your life that some people make it out to be. can it become a crutch? absolutely. but so can anything if you’re vulnerable, even stuff that’s “supposed” to be good for you. it’s up to the person themselves to decide if they want to (or have the capability to) use it wisely or not. never will cannabis use have the same connotation or weight as the idea of someone using say, crystal meth. they cannot ever be compared. they’re two completely different things. weed has sooo many positive benefits while the latter has none.  anyways, to all my fellow stoners hope you’re having a great day and to all the non-smokers i hope you’re having a great day too.


----------



## lyradelphie04 (May 18, 2020)

I see marijuana as being equal to alcohol in terms of effect and abuse. 
When used moderately and in a controlled way, they're fun and give you a good feeling for a bit.
When abused, they're dangerous, cause issues to your physical and mental health, and can cause serious legal issues (like intoxicated driving or something).

There's definitely more of a stigma against weed, but in reality, it doesn't cause any more of a problem than alcohol. I've tried it in the past and it made me choke haha, but there shouldn't be such a problem with it.


----------



## RiceBunny (May 18, 2020)

Don’t smoke anymore. I have kids now and loads of responsibility. I can’t focus as well when I smoke and I tend to get more mood swings when I smoke, which I don’t like. Am I saying I’ll never smoke again? No, I probably will smoke again once the kids are out of the house; but only if I can grow my own. I’m not fond of spending so much money on something that I’m going to smoke. I’ll probably end up treating weed like I treat alcohol, an occasional thing


----------



## Acruoxil (May 18, 2020)

i mostly only smoke up with close friends and at parties which is very very rare. I'm not against it, but I'm personally not a fan of being under the influence besides on special occasions.

I quit smoking up entirely since the past year and stuck only to smoking cigarettes but eventually I ended up quitting that too because of the addiction so now i'm a lot more open minded towards smoking weed myself.


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 18, 2020)

Neither for or against. Not a user myself!


----------



## analytic (May 20, 2020)

super for legalization, but even more for decriminalization. when weed is legalized, everyone who went to jail for possession of marijuana should be pardoned.


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 21, 2020)

In favour of legalisation/decriminalisation, as long as (like other recreational substances) people are educated about the risks of consumption from a young age.

As to myself, I don't smoke and never will.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm for it, but it's illegal in Denmark.
Well illegal to sell anyways, I'm not about to try my luck with the black market.


----------



## eseamir (Nov 3, 2020)

I smoke somewhat regularly with my fiance (a couple days in a row some weekends, sometimes not at all for several weeks, it really depends) and I would personally rather have it be legalised as I feel like having it illegal just contributes to people giving more money and support to black market suppliers (where I live most of it is supplied by the local gangs) as well as taking police away from pursuing more dangerous or important crimes because they're out hunting down whoever is smoking weed. we just had a vote on a legalisation referendum a few weeks ago and it failed with 53% of people voting no

I never smoked when I was at high school or university, only started in the last couple years and I feel like I had a bigger stigma against it then because I was super self conscious and hated the idea of not being fully in control of myself (I also didn't drink at all) I feel like since I've gotten older I've learned to care less about that (with the help of many, many hours of therapy) and I hold myself back less just because I'm worried about saying/doing something super dumb


----------



## beachlandia (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm a stoner. Way better and safer than drinking imo. I mean there's also sobriety, but it's 2020. If you can stay sober all the time you're more resilient than me lol


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm all for legalization as it's much less harmful than alcohol, but mainly for use as medicine. It _is_ medicine to some people who need it as opposed to something done for fun or recreation. I think if it's used responsibly, there's nothing wrong with it. Also, hemp is awesome for making sooo many things from paper, to rope, to clothes, to all kinds of things. Look into the lumber trade vs the hemp trade way back in the day. Very interesting stuff, imo.

Edit- A clarification I'd like to make, really quickly: I do _not_ mean self medication. Thanks


----------



## oak (Nov 3, 2020)

It's legal here in Canada and not that big of a deal especially in British Columbia. You're even legally allowed to grow a few plants for personal use. I don't like to drink when I go to parties or events cause I get naustious easily so smoking weed is my preferred alternative.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm in favor of full federal level legalization and decriminalization. Neither of those will happen in the USA though, despite whatever the public opinion is, because of the political reasons why it is classified as illegal anyway. Best you can hope for if you want to partake is working toward legalization in your individual state, or moving to a state where it already is legalized.


----------



## Mairen (Nov 4, 2020)

I dont look down on people who use it, but I also dont use it myself. I dont think people should be going to prison for it at all and don't see the harm in making it legal.


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2020)

It’s been legal here for a while now, and while I never really wanted it legalized, people were going to use it whether it was legal or not. I have zero interest in ever using it myself, and I’m fine with people who do use it as long as they are responsible about it. No different than drinking and driving imo.

I really do feel for people who actually need it for medical purposes though. A past coworker of mine has a wife that experiences crippling pain day to day and it helps make her life more bearable. As long as those using it for recreation don’t ruin it for those that need it for medical purposes then I’m mostly ok with it.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 4, 2020)

Spoiler: tw drug use



I've smoked many times before & imo it kind of barely does anything but make you smell funny lol unless you use some... equipment that enhances the experience a bong, LOL... i've pretty much only partaken with guys as well- idk why but it seems like every college-aged young man has a supply


if cigarettes are legal, why is weed illegal? i don't get it- it's way less bad for you. it's extremely easy to get your hands on, you don't even have to be looking for it, and yet if you're caught with it, or if you're with someone who is caught with it, you can go to prison for years? And god forbid you're caught selling it... they'll slap you with a felony which takes away your right to vote & in a lot of states, you can't find meaningful employment or buy a house & the only way to get your rights back is to have enough money to hire an attorney who can help you scrub your record
yeah i think the punishment FAR outweighs the 'crime' lol 
i'm all for legalizing marijuana nationwide


----------



## amemome (Nov 4, 2020)

All for it. I've seen how it helps the people around me. Wish it didn't smell as much though!


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 4, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Jessi (Nov 4, 2020)

I used it, but stopped due to panic attacks from it. I used to smoke all the time, but one day it affected me negatively. I still fully support it though. As having to experience my grandma suffer from cancer, Marijuana was the only thing that helped her feel at ease. Also I'm not saying that pot was the reason, but when she started her tumor stopped growing. 

But I think people also need to realize that it is a drug, and I've actually seen people go down the wrong path because of it. It can easily be a gateway drug if you let it, and you can be addicted too. I've seen people literally scream if they don't get pot.

Conclusion, yes I support it. But I think people need to understand the problems with it too, and need to stop treated like its some miracle plant. 

And I cannot stress this enough. If you smoke, don't make your friends feel guilty for not wanting to smoke it. I've seen this sooooo many times. Also don't make them feel terrible, because it makes them anxious. It has happened to me multiple times. Don't be that person


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm for it, and I think a lot of American legislation is starting to veer slowly in that direction as well. It's been fairly common knowledge for several years now that weed is much less damaging for people than alcohol. You don't see violent deaths occurring because of it or liver damage or drunk driving and the list goes on. 
I'm somewhat of a recent user myself, and as someone who has taken so much that I couldn't move and was essentially just sitting in a void, it would have been very helpful to know in that moment that you can't really ever overdose on weed either. I was definitely freaking out.
Otherwise though, let's get it legal already!


----------



## ting1984 (Nov 25, 2020)

I think everyone reacts to it differently, so I'm not against it _on principle_, per se -- it depends on the person (I've seen it relax people, make them more creative, which can be good -- while in others, it can make them more paranoid, lazy, and/or prone to cyclic vomiting, so it's not completely harmless in everyone).  In terms of myself, I don't like it, didn't like the effects, and thus don't use.  I tried it over a decade ago at a relative's, and it heavily distorted my sense of time -- 40 minutes felt like four hours.  I didn't enjoy that.  It was relaxing, yes, but so is tea, and that doesn't distort my sense of time.


----------

